# New reptile show



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

There is a big reptile show in November, just 2.5 hours drive from London, and anybody can sell, even businesses, and nobody seems to know about it....


----------



## trvrtemp (Nov 26, 2012)

sounds good where ?


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Heres the catch.... 

Arras, France. Just one hour drive from Calais. But looks like a decent show. 

PRESENTATION

The point is that for people in the South east of England its pretty easy to get there. I could imagine going over, buying some wine at the same time. Having a nice if long day out.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Never heard of it before and I'm a shop - needs more advertising.. has anyone actually been who can report on how good it is?

1 hour from Calais really makes life a lot easier though for me... although for a lot of the UK the journey to the eurotunnel is actually longer than the journey from the euro tunnel to Hamm anyway, and people will probably feel that an extra 3-4 hours drive each way is worth it for the size that Hamm is. If you're gonna be driving for 2 days straight anyway you might as well make sure it's for the best thing available.

Now I've heard of it I might go in November if anyone can offer any personal feedback on it perhaps? 120 exhibitors technically could make it smaller than Doncaster and for the cost of the drive + Eurotunnel that's not great.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

But one big difference Athravan is that you (shops) can sell there if you like. It seems like an ideal place for UK/French/Dutch/German etc keepers to come together. I suspect this show will grow and I wanted to let others know about it. I am planning my first trip there in November. 

If you look on the home page you will see that the next show is Sunday the 8th of November. 

Somebody tell me if I am wrong, but I am guessing if you just go to Doncaster, you are likely to see the same people behind the tables with the same species. Maybe, just maybe the french have diferente things worth seeing. According to the website the show attracts exhibitors from more than 13 countries. I doubt thats something thats true of Doncaster.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I haven't done the maths, but I reckon you could do that show in one day, where as Hamm does take at least two days say from London. That saves alot on a hotel and probably around 7 hours less driving. Plus you can still do Hamm if you want. Its not an either/or situation.


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Been there a couple of times. It's do able in a day via tunnel. There are plenty of tortoises and royals etc but they do prioritise tables with unusual species. Picked up a sunset boa and loads of cheapish dry goods. Parking is a bit of a pain - the car park is pretty small. Also, if you like using live plants in your setups then there are plenty of tables selling them.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

will keep this in mind thanks

is it only in November?


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

They have one around the same time in June as Donny


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes there was definately one in June this year.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

oh great will keep an eye on that then thanks


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

On the website you can subscribe to get e-mail updates from them. Might be a good idea to get a reminder !


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

good idea. they are on fb as well


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Its interesting to me that there are many european shows not just Hamm, and the attitude towards its clients is so varied. I mean if you want a table at Hamm, you have to phone some guy in germany, Forget applying online, or anything remotely simple like sending an e-mail. Same with Expoterraria in Spain, who seem to relish putting off non Spanish people. 

Then there are shows like Verona , where the organisers are truly lovely friendly people. Verona is a very large show, despite the fact you have probably never heard of it. Can you imagine going to a show after booking just a couple of tables, and the organiser coming to find you after you have arrived (in the afternoon before the show), and bringing you a large beer ? Can you imagine a show where there is a party the night before for all the exhibitors with plenty of great italian food and wine ?

My experiences with Houten also are good. Not quite as amazing as Verona, but still they act they want you to be there. Its simple to book online, and on the day they are extremely nice and helpful.

I get the impression that Arras is alot more like Houten than Hamm in terms of how they treat people. The website is very english friendly and they seem to realise its a very positive thing to attract vendors from across europe.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

i have also had Arras recommended to me as a decent show. Think it is approx 60-70 miles frome Calais. Plus you can use Tesco clubcard tokens to pay for eurotunnel. Also there is a show at Bethune which is nearer to calais.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Seen some photos of the show venue on Dutch Dragon Import facebook page. Looks a decent size and worth a visit in 2016.


----------

